# Pretty funny clip... Invisible Ride



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

My sister sent me this. One of these guys is a friend of my nephew..

Really a pretty funny and brainless two minutes. It put a smile on my face.






Edw


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the hair.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Pretty cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont know what to say.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dang it! Earworm!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I love it. Number 1 on the charts baby.


----------

